# Just wondering...



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 17, 2008)

During a Multi BLD solve do you look at all the cubes first, then solve, or do you get a look before each cube??? 
I have just recently gotten my first BLD solve and once I get a little more consistent, I'll go for multi. Thanks!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 17, 2008)

Memorize all, then solve.


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2008)

Multi wouldn't be much of a task then!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought maybe you looked before each cube because on ryosuke mondo's multi bld attempt it looks like he looks before each cube.

* in the video gallery *


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2008)

No? Which link?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's the link for the video


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2008)

I see him take a peek before solving the first one, but that is of course allowed, assuming he hasn't made any moves yet on any of the cubes. After that, I didn't see him look at any of the other cubes (although I must admit that I haven't watched carefully through the whole video). At what point did you see him take a look at another cube?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> I thought maybe you looked before each cube because on ryosuke mondo's multi bld attempt it looks like he looks before each cube.
> 
> * in the video gallery *



I am 99% sure he is not doing that. Otherwise that's stupid.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure it's my mistake. Ryosuke Mondo 's a legend. He would never cheat!


----------



## blah (Jun 22, 2008)

Somebody once said the same thing about you-know-who. And I'm one of those somebodys. (Or is it somebodies?) *image of corpses come to mind* Okay that was random.

For a 51 cube attempt? I'd trust Mondo


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't get all harry potter on us!


----------

